# Fait-tu frette ? (québécois)



## AJ360

Je viens d'écouter la chanson Coton Ouaté de Bleu Jeans Bleu qui me trotte beaucoup dans la tête depuis! En tant que chanson Québecois il y a pas mal de français Québecois là-dedans que j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre (je pourrais poser pas mal de questions là-dessus), mais c'est surtout la phrase 'fais-tu frette' qui m'embrouille. 

Je comprend que ça signifie 'Tu as froid?' mais je galère à comprendre pourquoi on emploie la verbe faire dans ce cas-là.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Alessa Azure

Voici la définition :

Frette : Ce mot définit quelque chose qui est dépourvu de chaleur. *Frette* est donc utilisé pour parler d'un froid plutôt intense, couramment utilisé pour parler de la température extérieure. Son origine viendrait du vieux français "freid", mot latin qui se transformera ensuite en "froid" dans la langue française.
_ex : Il fait très frette durant la nuit. _ (source)

Je pense que _Heille! Fais-tu frette? _signifie plutôt _Fait-il froid ?_ et non _As-tu froid ? _mais attendons d'autres avis.


----------



## Reynald

Alessa Azure said:


> Je pense que _Heille! Fais-tu frette? _signifie plutôt _Fait-il froid ?_ et non _As-tu froid ? _mais attendons d'autres avis.


D'accord avec vous. Fait-il ? --> Fait-ti ? (français populaire) --> Fait-tu (Québec) ?
Donc ici = Fait-il frette / froid ?

Explication


> Pour ceux qui jugeraient cet usage totalement farfelu, sachez que le “tu” québecois est en réalité dérivé du “ti” français, particule interrogative du langage populaire. En France, la particule interrogative (-)t accolée au pronom “il” (comme dans “Y en a t-il encore ?”) a graduellement perdu son “l” en français populaire dans les phrases ne nécessitant pas de pronom indirect. Cela donnera des expressions du type “C’est-y pas croyable !“. Au Québec, le “ti” également employé, s’est majoritairement transformé en “tu” au cours du 20ème siècle.


----------



## OLN

La grammaire m'échappe. Ladite "particule interrogative _tu_" n'étant pas le pronom personnel _tu_, ne devrait-on pas écrire « Fai*t*-tu froid ? » ?


----------



## Reynald

Tu as raison, j'ai repris l'orthographe de la chanson citée sans faire attention. Je vais corriger, mais du coup je ne suis plus sûr du sens non plus. Nico viendra sûrement débrouiller tout ça.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Je ne connais que l'expression _il fait frette_, je n'ai jamais vu (entendu) _je/tu fais frette_.


----------



## OLN

_Tu_ n'est pas le pronom personnel d'après les (excellentes) explications de Reynald et de la page citée, mais une déformation de _t-y_ orthographié _-ti._ On y trouve  “Il vient-tu ?”. Ça donnerait _*Il* fai*t*-tu frette ? _et non_ Fai*s*-tu frette ? _

Si "faire frette" n'existe effectivement qu'à la forme impersonnelle, on n'a donc pas encore d'explication.
Erreur due à un correcteur automatique ?


----------



## volo

Oui, il arrive que le joual québécois utilise la forme "tu" (pronocée tsy) non pas comme un pronom mais comme une particule apte à remplacer le pronom à toutes les personnes.
_Y fait-tu ?_ donne donc _Fait-il ?_ et_ Y font-tu ?_ respectivement _Font-ils ? Vous faites-tu ? _pour_ Faites-vous ?_
En entendant le _Fais-tu frette ? (=__*y fait-tu frette*__) _on comprend_ Il fait_ _frette (froid)._


----------



## Juan Moretime

Mais ce n'est pas forcément le joual. C'est très commun au Québec, même pour des gens bien instruits! J'ai vecu quatre ans à Montréal, et on peut imaginer mon confusion!

"Est-tu allée en France?"

Quand c'est écrit, on peut voir que la question est "Est elle allée en France?" Mais, quand la question est parlée on entend "Es-tu allé en France?"

Une Prof Québéquoise


----------



## Reynald

J'ai trouvé l'explication donnée dans cette vidéo très claire en ce qui concerne cette construction avec _-tu._
Il suffit donc de prendre la phrase affirmative et d'ajouter la particule après le verbe, quelle que soit la personne.

Tu viens demain. -> Tu viens-tu demain ?
Tu es allé en France. -> T'es allé en France. -> T'es-tu allé en France ?
Il ira en voiture. -> Il ira-tu en voiture ?
On fera un gâteau. -> On fera-tu un gâteau ?
Ils iront à Montréal. -> Ils iront-tu à Montréal ?

Et donc, dans la chanson, avec le _ils_ prononcé _y _rappelé par Volo, mais ellipsé :
Il fait frette. -> Il fait-tu frette ? -> Y fait-tu frette ? -> Fait-tu frette ?

(À corriger si nécessaire…)


----------



## danielc

Je préfère nettement avoir le sujet de la phrase. Prenons l'exemple de Juan M., "Est-tu allée en France" Je ne dirais pas cela sans sujet, ni mon père, je crois. "Est-tu allée en France,Sylvie ?", en parlant d'elle à la troisième personne. Ou "Jean, est-tu là", en parlant avec quelqu'un au téléphone, pour demander si Jean est là.

Et en ce qui concerne _frette_, cela s'entend assez souvent. Il y a des constructions semblabes avec _icitte _et _drette_ pour _ici_ et _droit_(e). Je dirais que parmi ces trois, _frette_ s'entend le plus, et _drette_ le moins. On peut se permettre un " I fait frette", en français canadien oral. Quand il fait frette! Se plaindre de nos hivers est un droit fondamental de tout Canadien français!

Et pour reprendre _frette,_ je conseille d'écouter _Le Répondeur_ des Colocs. Ils étaient le groupe musical canadien le plus populaire des années 90. Leur dernier album était leur plus grand. Quelle chanson, quel disque!
"
C'est à cause de mon répondeur
Y'a absolument rien su'a cassette
J'te dis qu'à soir dans mon p'tit coeur
Y fait frette
"

Les Colocs Le Répondeur lyrics - music

Est-ce du joual? On peut dire du français canadien oral familier. Nous ne parlons pas tous comme des vieux présentateurs de nouvelles de la SRC à tout temps!


----------



## Nicomon

Vous avez dit Nico ?  Désolée d'arriver en retard...   





Alessa Azure said:


> Je pense que _Heille! Fais-tu frette? _signifie plutôt _Fait-il froid ?_ et non _As-tu froid ? _mais attendons d'autres avis.


  Alessa a bien compris... et Reynald aussi.  _Est-ce qu'il fait froid ?=  Fait-il / Fait-ti froid ? =  (Y) fait tu frette ?   _

OLN a raison  ; il aurait fallu écrire _Fait tu frette_. Disons que le texte ne vole pas haut non plus. 


> Heille! Fai*s*-tu frette?
> On est-tu ben juste en coton ouaté?
> Heille! Y'a l'air de faire frette
> T'es-tu ben dans ton coton ouaté?


  Petit cours de français québécois pour Reynald. La particule « tu » ne marche pas bien au futur simple.
On ne dirait pas  _Il ira-tu /  On fera-tu ?_  Mais plutôt  :   _Y va tu aller /  On va tu faire ?  _

Pour ce qui est de la particule « tu », j'ai retrouvé ce fil :
FR: Tu m'aimes-tu ? - interrogation avec "tu" redondant/explétif au Québec/Canada

Et moi je préfère cette définition de _frette _: 





> *Frette** :* Adjectif propre au langage populaire québécois, sans doute l'un des plus représentatifs de la culture de cette contrée nordique, qui indique le caractère glacial du temps extérieur :
> "y fait frette !", donc "il fait vraiment très, très froid !".


  Quant à l'étymologie de « frette » voir aussi la citation du dernier post de ce fil : il fait frette


----------



## Reynald

Merci Nico pour les précisions (pourquoi est-ce que j'ai été m'embarquer dans le futur ?) et les intéressants fils cités.

_Frette_ est aussi courant en Louisiane et peut encore s'entendre dans l'ouest de la France (voir ici).

J'apprends accessoirement qu'« un coton ouaté » est ce qu'on appelle en France « un sweatshirt (à capuche) ».


----------



## nicduf

Dans mon enfance, hélas lointaine, on pouvait encore entendre dans la campagne poitevine "Fi d'garce! Fait ti fret à matin ! >Bon sang (fils de garce)fait-il froid ce matin !!!"


----------



## Nicomon

La similarité est intéressante !  Merci pour cet ajout, nicduf.


----------



## danielc

Beaucoup de Canadiens français sont venus de Poitou, Nicduf. Encore plus de Normandie, mais quand même. Ces parlers régionaux se ressemblent.


----------



## jprr

nicduf said:


> Dans mon enfance, hélas lointaine, on pouvait encore entendre* dans la campagne poitevine* "Fi d'garce! Fait ti fret à matin ! >Bon sang (fils de garce)fait-il froid ce matin !!!"


Pas seulement dans la campagne poitevine... sur les bords de la Loire aussi (Beauce, Sologne) où l'on pouvait entendre les équivalents cités par Reynald en remplaçant "tu" par _ "ty"_ (i long) ou _"ti"_ (i court)... selon la phrase et le locuteur.



Reynald said:


> Tu viens demain. -> Tu viens-tu demain ? _tu viens-ti demain ?_
> Tu es allé en France. -> T'es allé en France. -> T'es-tu allé en France ? _t'es-ti allé ... ?_
> Il ira en voiture. -> Il ira-tu en voiture ? _ il ira-ti en voiture ?_
> [...] _etc ..._


----------

